# ¿Lo veis?



## O Vasco

Hola a todos.
Tengo dudas sobre cómo decir en portugués la siguiente expresión:


*"¿Lo veis?* Tenía yo razón: no sirve".
Mis intentos:


*Estais vendo/percebendo?*
*Estais a ver/ a perceber?*
Todas las sugerencias serán bienvenidas, gracias.


----------



## coolbrowne

Ambas são corretas . A diferença é geográfica





O Vasco said:


> *Estais vendo/percebendo? *Brasil
> *Estais a ver/ a perceber? *Portugal (e países africanos)


----------



## airosa

Pelo que sei, no Brasil não se usa a segunda pessoa do Plural. Uma portuguesa disse-me que em Portugal também não se usa ou quase.


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Pelo que sei, no Brasil não se usa a segunda pessoa do Plural. Uma portuguesa disse-me que em Portugal também não se usa ou quase.


 
Quase, de facto.


----------



## amistad2008

airosa said:


> Pelo que sei, no Brasil não se usa a segunda pessoa do Plural. Uma portuguesa disse-me que em Portugal também não se usa ou quase.


 
Exato, airosa, falar assim no Brasil só se estivéssemos num tribunal ou numa novela do século XVIII.


----------



## Mangato

Falo de orelha, mas _estais vendo_ me soa esquisito. Acho que 
_estão vendo_, _estão ver_ são mais habituais.
Posso estar errado e falar besteira, não se confiem.


----------



## O Vasco

¿Por tanto podemos concluir que todos los lusófonos entienden la expresión *estais vendo/a ver* pero usan masiva y casi exclusivamente *estao vendo/a ver*?
Y una pregunta complementaría: ¿no se trata de una traducción demasiado literal y existe quizá algún otro giro que venga a expresar esa misma idea de "confirmar una idea previa"?


----------



## coolbrowne

Sí, tienen razón *airosa*, *Carfer* y *Mangato*. Yo me habia ocupado solo de la correción gramatical





O Vasco said:


> ¿Por tanto podemos concluir que todos los lusófonos entienden la expresión *estais vendo/a ver* pero usan  masiva y casi exclusivamente *estão vendo/a ver*?


No, no te preocupes 


O Vasco said:


> ¿no se trata de una traducción demasiado literal y existe quizá algún otro giro...


Es de uso común. De hecho, en Brasil casi siempre se trunca el *estão:*
*'Tão vendo?*​Saludos


----------



## willy2008

O Vasco said:


> Hola a todos.
> Tengo dudas sobre cómo decir en portugués la siguiente expresión:
> 
> 
> *"¿Lo veis?* Tenía yo razón: no sirve".
> Mis intentos:
> 
> 
> *Estais vendo/percebendo?*
> *Estais a ver/ a perceber?*
> Todas las sugerencias serán bienvenidas, gracias.


 Você viu, eu tinha razão,não adianta.


----------



## almufadado

Em Portugal usa-se, em linguagem corrente, a expressão :
-"Tás a ver ?" diminuitivo de "Estás a ver ?" no sentido de perguntar à pessoa se compreendeu o que lhe foi dito.


----------



## aloappaola

No Brasil diríamos assim:

Viu! Eu tinha razão, não serve.

Assim fica mais informal, como a frase em espanhol


----------



## aloappaola

ou então como a frase está no plural...pode-se dizer sem medo de errar:

Viram, eu tinha razão, não serve..

É O MESMO SENTIDO DE DIZER : ESTÃO VENDO/ TÃO VENDO.....mas VIRAM ou VIU, eu tinha razão... é muito mais comum, sendo plural ou não


----------



## almufadado

O "Vós estais a ver ?" é português correcto.
Presente do indicativo
eu estou
tu estás
ele/ela está
nós  estamos
vós  estais
eles/elas estão

"Estar" en español
_(__yo__) __estoy_
_(__tú__) __estás_
_(__él__) __está_
_(__nosotros__) __estamos_
_(__vosotros__) __estáis_
_(__ellos__) __están_

O "Vós" caiu em desuso por ser mais formal. Hoje a forma de uso corrente é "vocês estão", que devia ser "vocês estais" pois refere-se a "vosotros"

A forma coloquial/formal de colocar a pergunta em Português de Portugal é :
"- Perceberam ? "
"- Estão a perceber ? "
"- Compreenderam ?
"- Estão a compreender ?"

Mais raro, pode ser :
"- Acompanharam (tomaram atenção a TUDO o que vos disse)?

Ahora se lo entiendo bien :
*"¿Lo veis?* Tenía yo razón: no sirve". 
"Estão a ver ? Tinha razão: não serve !"


----------



## O Vasco

Perfecto, mil gracias. Creo que entre todos habeis compuesto un cuadro bastante completo del tema.
Saludos.


----------

